# I2C module compile fails [Solved]

## Skip.za

I'm trying to compile I2C support as modules on gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r9. I get this error

```
nicodemus linux # make modules

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/i386/Kconfig

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 17 modules

ERROR: "__i2c_board_list" [drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "__i2c_board_lock" [drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "__i2c_first_dynamic_bus_num" [drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko] undefined!

make[1]: *** [__modpost] Error 1

make: *** [modules] Error 2
```

Are there header files missing?Last edited by Skip.za on Wed Nov 14, 2007 3:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sadako

Try running `make` by itself before the `make modules`?

----------

## Skip.za

I was just coming back to say that's what I did.

----------

## Sadako

 *Skip.za wrote:*   

> I was just coming back to say that's what I did.

  :Laughing: 

----------

